# english oak



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

this is from uk england always used cattys as a kid started using them again as fun physio,for my arm hope you like


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I think you did a great job on it. Looks like one that will last for a lifetime too.


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

smitty said:


> I think you did a great job on it. Looks like one that will last for a lifetime too.


thancks ive got hooked on making them now want to see more? ive got 4 others blackthorne one's real nice?


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

ive finnished this one now this is blackthorne,slows gin tree







maybe,,lol


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice looking forks..


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice work Mick, good to see you posting some pictures and having at it! Never be afraid to show us what you've done, looks like a fine piece, fit for a lifetime....

You have some pretty good skills, I'd love to see more from you! Post the blackthornes!









Cheers - John


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

BaneofSmallGame said:


> Nice work Mick, good to see you posting some pictures and having at it! Never be afraid to show us what you've done, looks like a fine piece, fit for a lifetime....
> 
> You have some pretty good skills, I'd love to see more from you! Post the blackthornes!
> 
> ...


Mick your lucky to get praises from Natural expert here


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

BaneofSmallGame said:


> Nice work Mick, good to see you posting some pictures and having at it! Never be afraid to show us what you've done, looks like a fine piece, fit for a lifetime....
> 
> You have some pretty good skills, I'd love to see more from you! Post the blackthornes!
> 
> ...


will do bud; ive put leather straps on the front of that one,nd had a kill with it its very powerfull with thera gold on it nd acurate too







i make lead bullets to hunt with,,







feeding ferrets nd buzzard with ducks nd pigeons







my arms getting stronger all time.


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

some crossply one ive made


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

the finished black thorne







hope you like it lads ,,sold


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

hickymick said:


> the finished black thorne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Mike your just down road from me HA HA an other south yorkshire lad then there were 2 any more out there?
BTW nice catapult


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Well done! I like it very much indeed. Cheers.

GreyOwl



hickymick said:


> this is from uk england always used cattys as a kid started using them again as fun physio,for my arm hope you like


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Mick, I like your style and simple approach! Hoping to see more, especially over in the hunting section. Welcome.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice work Mick, beautiful forks.
Philly


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

philly said:


> Nice work Mick, beautiful forks.
> Philly


cheers bud


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i like em to


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

GreyOwl said:


> this is from uk england always used cattys as a kid started using them again as fun physio,for my arm hope you like


[/quote]


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Naturals are just plain awesome. Nothing else is so comfortable to shoot.


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

this is one ive made too but i like tree cuts best


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

oooo i also like that one!


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

my junk yard dog,as it mean nd strong,







nd made out of junk,but it was somthing differant,as rolf says can you tell what it is yet,







needs painting nd bands putting on,,


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I absolutely love to see stuff made out of junk. Nice.


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> I absolutely love to see stuff made out of junk. Nice.


tell me what its made of nd i will put up the other two i made from same thing,,


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

this was made from same thing too


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

nd this one but it needs a paint job,, yes they are all off an old mountain bike,so which parts can you see??just a bit of fun lads


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

hickymick said:


> this is one ive made too but i like tree cuts best


sold this one for £25


----------



## Bean (Feb 1, 2011)

nice.... simple, but effective.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice fork!!!


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

Nice one the one with the bike fork,did you use rotary (with bearings maybe) handle????very solid & low fork.I have Four old bike forks waitng for conversions (even in horizontal) & they are a very solid base.

The other metalic with the rotary pins/atachment also very nice,doyou gona have this one more????(the you sold for 25)

The other metalics nice job too


----------

